# Noisy Tetratec EX1200 doing my head in



## skinz180189 (15 Nov 2010)

For the past few weeks now, I've been running a brand spanking TetraTec EX1200 I've had in the loft for over a year. The water's lovely & clear, but blahblahblahblah me is the filter noisy. I can shake it as much as I like but it doesn't get quieter. I've put a towel on the floor and wrapped a towel around the filter itself, which barely stems the noise. 

It won't fit in my cabinet so I can't try that. Due to the tank being in my bedroom, I actually have to turn the filter off at night to sleep. Now I have more than a few fish that's not really practicable.

Any suggestions? I did a bit of reading up and it seems some have noisy ones and others have quiet ones, the noisy ones have had new parts and it still hasn't made them quiet etc.


----------



## squiggley (15 Nov 2010)

Contact tetra - they have a 3 year warranty

https://www.tetra-service.net/tetra/go/ ... ?lang_id=2


----------



## skinz180189 (16 Nov 2010)

Getting a new filter head under warranty, will see if that solves it.


----------



## skinz180189 (14 Dec 2010)

skinz180189 said:
			
		

> Getting a new filter head under warranty, will see if that solves it.



Nearly a month later, it's still not even arrived.


----------



## nry (14 Dec 2010)

Get chasing them


----------



## skinz180189 (15 Dec 2010)

Already on it. Poor customer service though. Won't be buying a tetratec again.


----------



## Coiln3107 (19 Dec 2010)

Could not agree more unfortunately, I had an EX2400 and ended up binning it! I would not have even sold it to bring the pain of how rubbish it was to anyone else. 5 parts replaced in 3 months and eventually because of the continued down time the stability of the eco system was in question so it met my grey wheelie bin   Replaced with 2off Eheim 2078 and never looked back. If it was not for the lights on the top you cannot tell that they are running. They are alternately stripped ever 2 weeks (high stock load) and cleaned and I have never had to replace, repair or even look at a single component. The only slight niggle was a stop lever valve tightning up but a spray of the Eheim silicon spray as recommended and better than new. The only other  thing I have done is remove the anti-syphon valve in the outlet as it is quite restrictive in the outlet tract. Just make sure you re-fill through the outlet before re-connecting the hoses and off they go


----------



## bazz (19 Dec 2010)

hi,
sorry to hear of your woes, has it made this noise since new or did it start after routine maintenance? there really aren't that many moving parts and i suspect a damaged impeller or impeller shaft.
i've had 2 ex1200's running constantly on my 300l for well over 18 months now and neither has missed a beat or made any noise during that time. they are cleaned out on alternate fortnights and are still on their original seals.
the only slight hum that emanates from my cabinet is from the magnetic solenoid when it is on.
i personally can't praise them enough!
cheers,
bazz!


----------

